# Help me pick a new book for a Grisham & Ludlow fan!



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm trying to pick a book or two for a Christmas gift for my dad; I know that he really enjoys John Grisham & Robert Ludlum; who are some similar authors that he might like? I need something that was published very recently, because he often buys them for himself within a month or two & I dont want to get him something he's already got! I don't read these types of authors myself so I haven't got a clue ~ help!

thanks in advance :tiphat:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Jack Reacher series by Lee Child. You can pretty much read them in any order, but I recommend you begin at the beginning - "Killing Floor."

And the books are much better than the Tom Cruise movies.


----------

